# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  علم الحاسوب في شجره

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*طلاب علم الحاسوب...

الملف المرفق يحتوي الخطه الدراسيه حسب الشجره..اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم وتستفيدو منه في الفصول القادمه...

سلام*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا عمار....

----------


## خبير لينوكس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## خبير لينوكس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
>  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


اهلا وسهلا

----------


## jfx_x

اشكرك على هذه الشجرة

----------


## jfx_x

شكرا

----------


## jfx_x

شكرا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

العفو.. وان شاء الله تستفيد

----------


## العقيد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابن الاردن

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابن الاردن

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
الى الامام

----------


## ahmed868

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## cs_just

يسلمو يا كبير
 :SnipeR (61):

----------


## al_remas

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## عاصم نصيرات

lk merci l 2lk
o t7eate l kel tolab al cs

----------


## salma_1010

يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> lk merci l 2lk
> o t7eate l kel tolab al cs





> يسلموووووووووووووو


 
نورتوا الموضوع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عمار الله يعطيك العافيه بس لو كان مرتب أكثر من هيك يا كبير

----------


## drea,.7979

مشوك

----------


## محمد فوزي

مشكوور اخ عمار 
تقبل مروري المتواضع

----------

